# What is this



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

Mushroom Jack said:


> So you're saying it died in 26 AD...LOL... but we're not talking about Phallales ( in relation to the cock is dead ) If I'm correct in the interpretation....LOL
> 
> I think I will bow out of the thread at this point and leave it to posters who have knowledge about the subject.... as Sargeant Shultz said " I know nothing "!!!!
> But... I didn't understand the " died in 26 AD" comment... probably went over my head.
> ...


----------

